# Sony VAIO (VGN-FS315M) will not boot up



## bowers89 (Aug 24, 2008)

In the past I have had the motherboard, hard drive and keyboard all replaced by Sony. I am starting to lose faith in Sony laptops since now my laptop (less than 2 years old) is broken again. 

When I press the power button, the 3 green LEDs for Caps Lock etc, come on and stay on. The monitor never comes on though and it remains in this state until you turn the power off. 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Aside from the 3 green LEDs do you see or hear any activity from the laptop (fan spins, HDD LED blinks, sound coming from HDD, CD/DVD drive LED blinks, sound coming from CD/DVD drive... etc.)?

Try a system reset. Remove battery and AC adapter then press/hold power ON button for 30secs. Put back battery and plug back the AC adapter then power ON as normal.

Also try running on AC only (battery removed) and vice-versa.


----------



## bowers89 (Aug 24, 2008)

Definite activity from DVD Drive. HDD light blinks. Fans are on. I'll try what you suggested and get back in 5 mins.


----------



## bowers89 (Aug 24, 2008)

No luck with that. 

*Correction to my last post - HDD light doesn't blink, just remains orange.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Just to rule out possibility of a malfunctioning LCD, hook it up with an external monitor. Boot the laptop. Observe if you see anything on the external monitor (Vaio splash screen, POST, etc..).


----------



## bowers89 (Aug 24, 2008)

Nope, nothing.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If you do not get any thing on the external monitor then it could be your RAM, video card, HDD or motherboard.

Test your RAM using Memtest86+ and the HDD using Hitachi Drive Fitness test. If both pass with flying colors, consider Windows repair... steps here:

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-chat/1664082/posts


----------

